# Extreme Power 4-n-1 Weed trimmer/pruner/brush cutter



## DexterDay (May 28, 2013)

I was in the market for a Hedge trimmer for my Husqvarna Weed eater. After seeing the $279.99 price tag at my dealer, I looked elsewhere. I started online and found the Husqvarna unit a little cheaper......... Then I stumbled across this....

It's an "Extreme Power" weed eater that has 4 tools that come with it. A Pole saw (12" bar and 3/8" full chisel chain, with a file to sharpen) , a hedge trimmer (16" cutting head), a brush cutter (14" diameter cutting blade), and a dual line bump trimmer head (17" cutting width). Oh, and a 3 ft extra length of shaft for any of the attachments.  All for $214.and change

It came with a full tool kit, that included several wrenches, a scrench, a screwdriver, couple Allen's, full manual, a extra tank that allows to mix a full tank with where to fill with gas and where to finish with oil and shake (wont use, but would be handy for Hank the homeowner)

The good. Cheap!! free shipping!! Starts right up (has some great compression, gonna check after break in) has a shoulder strap to take off the weight, has a solid shaft inside the unit, extension, and the all the attachments. Has a full skid plate, a decent sized air filter, good guarding from muffler, a fully adjustable carb )), and the entire unit was just over $200

The bad. It's a little heavy (has shoulder strap), says to mix to 25:1 (we'll see about that?), not sure what the actual maker of the power head is? Thought it was a Red Max? But can't find an exact match? Other than that? Can't find any bads.

Either way. For the price, it can't be beat. With all 4 attachments and free shipping to my door from California.

Will be updating over the next week and a half. After using all the attachments and breaking in. I have to work till Friday, but I am off from this Sat till next Sun (9 days). Gonna get some run time on the pruner saw.  that and the hedge trimmer are well worth the price alone. Even without a power head.

Time will tell if it lasts

(Sorry for the sorry cell phone pics )


----------



## lukem (May 28, 2013)

Even if it only lasts 5 years that's a good deal.


----------



## CaddyUser (May 28, 2013)

It's Chinese....  IIRC, it's based on the Tanaka units.  We've had discussions about Chinese saws in the past, and it's a bit of a gamble on how they work.

Based on my experience with Chinese OPE, be sure that you check the bolts on a regular basis.  In fact, it is worth your time to buy some blue Loctite, and start now before it becomes a serious problem for you.....  Oh, and be ready for the starter cord to break - it's quite common....

Just my 5 cents....


----------



## DexterDay (May 28, 2013)

CaddyUser said:


> It's Chinese....  IIRC, it's based on the Tanaka units.  We've had discussions about Chinese saws in the past, and it's a bit of a gamble on how they work.
> 
> Based on my experience with Chinese OPE, be sure that you check the bolts on a regular basis.  In fact, it is worth your time to buy some blue Loctite, and start now before it becomes a serious problem for you.....  Oh, and be ready for the starter cord to break - it's quite common....
> 
> Just my 5 cents....



I've got a spool of stock Stihl Rope handy. Can replace that in a Jiffy. That is common practice on most any saw I work on now. About 5 min and done.

As for Chinese. Yeah. It prob is. But for the price and what I will use it for? No doubt I should get my moneys worth.

I have a Husq and a Poulon Pro for weed whacking. I needed a Hedge trimmer (my cheap Weed Eater brand 2 cycle unit chit the bed after 5 yrs). The pole saw attachment is just a plus  Although, as good as it ran tonight? It may be a solid performer!?!

The Poulan can be seen in the pic above and here is the Husq. Just couldn't bring myself to spend $250-$275 on just the hedge unit.


----------



## bigbarf48 (May 28, 2013)

I'm interested to see how it performs and holds up. Sounds like a deal


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2013)

It looks like a Tanaka copy. A couple important things to note will be vibration and noise. Both add a lot to fatigue when trimming.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I have a Husq and a Poulon Pro for weed whacking.


 
I thought you replaced your trimmer with a sprayer?


----------



## DexterDay (May 29, 2013)

Pond still needs trimmed... I won't spray that close to it. As for the house? Yep. I spray a 8"-12" border around everything! But I bought this mainly for the hedge and pole saw . I have enough weed wackers and chain saws. CAD=TAD?!?! LOL

I bought a new 4 gal Husq sprayer this year too  The one last year was Garbage. It worked OK. But literally only lasted a season. I have about 4-5 1 and 2 gallon reg sprayers. But a 4-5 gal backpack unit is the way to go.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> But a 4-5 gal backpack unit is the way to go.


 

Yeah I got me one a 'dem. Been known to use it too.


----------



## Jags (May 29, 2013)

I am a big fan of trimming with a sprayer.


----------



## maple1 (May 30, 2013)

I'm watching for a hedge trimmer, and there are times when I could use a half-decent pole saw. Stihl getting by with my Stihl trimmer. Very interesting, and I'll be watching this thread - but where did you get it? Gotta link?

And since someone mentioned Tanaka - who's got a good parts source? No dealers around here - we've got some gas drills here that are needing some attention...


----------



## tekguy (May 30, 2013)

i was intrigued so i  went looking, google '4 in 1 Pole Saw Grass Tree Weed Cutter 33cc' or  'X1064 4 in 1 Gas Chainsaw Trimmer'


----------



## DexterDay (May 30, 2013)

Yeah. They are on a site that has regular "Auctions"  Used the pole saw yesterday.. I'm impressed 

There are some with BIN prices and one currently up for auction. With a little over a day left. Its $209 now.


----------



## lukem (May 30, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I've got a spool of stock Stihl Rope handy. Can replace that in a Jiffy. That is common practice on most any saw I work on now. About 5 min and done.
> 
> As for Chinese. Yeah. It prob is. But for the price and what I will use it for? No doubt I should get my moneys worth.
> 
> ...


 
Geez...even the trimmer is spotless.  That's no easy task...you gotta want it.


----------



## DexterDay (May 30, 2013)

I pressure wash all my equipment every Spring (Rototiller, weed wackers, push mower, Dixie chopper, etc.

That pic was after washing. Only takes about an hour every year and its all clean. 

I'm a little anal about cleanliness... But my Father told if you want your stuff to last? You better take care of it.   Plus, the resale value is higher when they look good!!


----------



## lukem (May 30, 2013)

I'm pretty much the same way.  Tiller gets sprayed down every other use.  Mower gets blown down with the leaf blower after every use, or sprayed down after cutting wet grass.  ATV gets hosed down after every time in the mud.  Splitter gets blown/hosed after every use. Saws get blown down with compressor after every use.  

The trimmer, however, usually stays dirty except for a once/year washing.  I hate trimming...that's probably why it gets neglected.  I earned my way onto the mowing crew in high school by trimming a pretty big cemetery.  Took a solid 30 hours/week.  That will literally ruin you on trimming for life.


----------



## maple1 (May 30, 2013)

Dang - shipping not quite so cheap to up here. Sure looks tempting.


----------



## MasterMech (May 31, 2013)

Trimmers stay presentable if you hose the business end every time you use it and wipe the cooling air intake area as well.  Whatever is left, the pressure washer will fix whenever the mood strikes.

One note to you guys cleaning your mowers with water...  Make sure you get them clean.  Water + grass clippings is much worse than doing nothing.  Leaf blower or a quick blast of shop air works well most of the time.  For the underside.... Keep using those wash ports that you connect a hose to.  Spindle/bearing replacement jobs are easy money!


----------



## maple1 (Jun 13, 2013)

So - how ya making out with this red thing by now?


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 14, 2013)

I have used all but the Brush cutting  head on this thing and as I noted earlier, I am likely only going to use it for the Pole saw and hedge trimmer attachment. 

The pole saw cut well (3/8" Full chisel chain) and hedge trimmer also worked well. Although I had to change the hedge trimmer head angle a few times on each bush/hedge/shrub, I guess that it was still MUCH easier than using a ladder (as I have in yrs past). 

Says to run 25:1? I only run 50:1 and it performs great. Carb is completely tunable and with today's oil? the old 25:1 or 32:1 engines can all handle 50:1. Its revs quick and "four strokes" at the top of its RPM range. 

 So far it has proved its $200 (a little over that) cost to be well worth. When compared to a like machine with all 4 attachments? You are looking at a $400-$650 machine. So itsbwell worth it, in my eyes.


----------



## pyroholic (Jun 14, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> [/SIZE]Yep. I spray a 8"-12" border around everything!


 


The only way to fly in my opinion! Once it all dies and turns to dirt it looks great, worth waiting for the brown circles to go away to only trim a couple times/year.


----------



## maple1 (Jun 14, 2013)

So the consumables (saw blade, hedge blade, trimmer reel/line, saw bar & chain) seem to be 'normal' fitments?

Just wondering if they're something wierd or odd sized that you wouldn't be able to find replacements for when they wear out or break.

I'd likely be having one by now if I could get it for what you did. With shipping & duty or taxes I think it would be close to $350 at my door up here. Still a lot cheaper than a 'name brand' setup - but I'm not sure I'd use the whole setup. Hedge trimmer & pole saw for sure.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks like a nice setup if all works well. Price sounds good too. Good luck with it Dexter.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh and the hedge trimmer also doubles as a Sickle. I used it on some very thick and atrocious weeds around my mail box. 

Cuts a nice and level path very fast. 

Im hoping the longevity is similar to my Poulan Pro that I have beaten to death over the years and still starts and runs without question.


----------



## d56auction (Oct 23, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Oh and the hedge trimmer also doubles as a Sickle. I used it on some very thick and atrocious weeds around my mail box.
> 
> Cuts a nice and level path very fast.
> 
> Im hoping the longevity is similar to my Poulan Pro that I have beaten to death over the years and still starts and runs without question.





DexterDay said:


> I was in the market for a Hedge trimmer for my Husqvarna Weed eater. After seeing the $279.99 price tag at my dealer, I looked elsewhere. I started online and found the Husqvarna unit a little cheaper......... Then I stumbled across this....
> 
> It's an "Extreme Power" weed eater that has 4 tools that come with it. A Pole saw (12" bar and 3/8" full chisel chain, with a file to sharpen) , a hedge trimmer (16" cutting head), a brush cutter (14" diameter cutting blade), and a dual line bump trimmer head (17" cutting width). Oh, and a 3 ft extra length of shaft for any of the attachments.  All for $214.and change
> 
> ...




I'm about to commit to one of these from eBay - $239 with free shipping.  I really only need the pole saw part.  Any thoughts...still running??  Is the pole telescoping or extra long?  I can't tell from the picture or description what my reach will be with the saw.

I always wonder about China knockoffs.  I've had some really good luck but I wonder on a product like this what happens if I need parts.  Are things like filters, saw chains, etc. the same as other more standard brands.  How about more serious stuff.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## tom dee (Oct 25, 2013)

Tanaka Based stuff well supported parts all over net and Maybe your hometown .. good deal , after initial run in  erryting here at mine is 50.1 or better  clean filters etc ..  one two cycle can of fuel mix only


----------

